# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Renntermine 2014 - Mountainbike Downhill, 4X, Enduro, Slopestyle

## noox

Neu: Renntermine 2015

Wie schon in den letzten Jahren: Hier die Termine 2014 von Rennen und Events !
Achtung: Natürlich immer unvollständig und ohne Gewähr. Soll laufend vervollständigt werden.

Siehe auch Kalender für 2014: April, Mai, Juni, Juli, August, September, Oktober
Dort findet man häufig auch Links zu den Veranstaltungs-Seiten.


Nach Datum:

*Jänner 2014:*
25.01. - 25.01. A: Ride Hard on Snow Downhill Lienz
26.01. - 29.01. D: ISPO München

*Februar 2014:*
14.02. - 14.02. A: White Style Leogang (von Ende Jänner verschoben)

*März 2014:*
16.03. - 16.03. A: Opening Trail Arena Schöckl
29.03. - 29.03. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Samerberg

*April 2014:*
Anfang April SLO: Bikepark Pohorje Maribor
Anfang April CZE: Saisonstart Bikepark Lipno (ohne Gewähr, Liftbetrieb angeblich ab April)
04.04. - 04.04. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Todtnau
05.04. - 06.04. A: Argus Bike Festival Wien
05.04. - 05.04. A: Nordkette Quartett Innsbruck
06.04. - 06.04. A: Vienna Air King 
11.04. - 12.04. RSA: Downhill Weltcup Pietermaritzburg
11.04. - 13.04. CRO: Downhill Lošinj UCI CLASS 1
12.04. - 21.04. A: Pre Season Biking Leogang Hangman II
18.04. - 18.04. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais
19.04. - 20.04. ITA: European Enduro Series #1 Punta Ala
19.04. – 20.04. CHL Enduro World Series #1 Nevados de Chillan, Chile
25.04. - 26.04. AUS: Downhill Weltcup Cairns
26.04. - 27.04. ITA: Specialized Enduro Series #1 Terlago
26.04. - 27.04. POL: Downhill Contest Wisła, UCI CLASS 1

*Mai 2014:*
01.05. - 01.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Mautern
01.05. - 01.05. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Winterberg (Laut Gravity Card Info: Anfang April)
01.05. - 02.05. ITA: Specialized Enduro Series #2  Riva del Garda
01.05. - 04.05. ITA: Bike Festival Riva del Garda
10.05. - 10.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering
10.05. - 10.05. POL: 4X Pro Tour #1 Szczawno Zdroj
10.05. - 11.05. D: iXS Rookies Cup #1 Steinach
15.05. - 15.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Leogang (Mittelstation)
17.05. - 18.05. SLO: iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Maribor
23.05. - 23.05. A: Saisonstart Hinterglemm Reiterkogel (Blue-Line, Pro Line später)
24.05. - 24.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Wagrain
24.05. - 25.05. D: Specialized Enduro Series #3  Samerberg
24.05. - 25.05. CRO: DH Buzet, UCI CLASS 2
29.05. - 29.05. A: GreenDays Nauders
29.05. - 29.05. D: iXS Rookies Cup #2 Winterberg
29.05. - 29.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Planai Schladming 
29.05. - 29.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Tirol Steinach am Brenner 
30.05. – 01.06. GBR Enduro World Series #2 Tweedlove Festival, Scotland UK
31.05. - 01.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
31.05. - 31.05. CZE: Saisonstart Bikepark Spicak

*Juni 2014:*
04.06. - 04.06. A: Bikepark Leogang bis Bergstation
06.06. - 06.06. A: Saisonstart Saalbach Kohlmaisbahn (Panorama Trail, Milka Line)
07.06. - 07.06. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Serfaus Fiss Ladis
07.06. - 08.06. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Morgins
07.06. - 07.06. GBR: 4X Pro Tour #2 Fort William
07.06. - 08.06. GBR: Downhill Weltcup Fort William
13.06. - 15.06. D: Bike Festival Willingen
14.06. - 14.06. ITA: Haider Alm Reschenpass Saisonstart
14.06. - 14.06. ITA: Saisonstart Bikepark Mottolino Livigno 
14.06. - 14.06. xxx: 4X Pro Tour #3 TBC
14.06. - 15.06. A: Downhill Weltcup Leogang
14.06. - 15.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Willingen
14.06. - 15.06. D: Specialized Enduro Series #4  Willingen
18.06. - 22.06. A: Gravity Games Schladming
20.06. - 20.06. A: Austrian Whip Offs Schladming
20.06. - 22.06. SLO: Downhill Masters EM Kranjska Gora
21.06. - 22.06. A: Saisonstart Saalbach Schattberg X-Press (X-Line, Hacklberg, Bergstadl)
21.06. - 21.06. A: Pump the City Schladming
21.06. - 22.06. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Schladming
21.06. – 22.06. FRA Enduro World Series #3 Enduro Series Valloire
28.06. - 28.06. A: Saisonstart Hinterglemm Zwölkferkogelbahn (Z-Line)
28.06. - 29.06. A: Specialized Enduro Series #5 Kirchberg
28.06. - 28.06. ITA: 4X Pro Tour #4 Val Di Sole
28.06. - 29.06. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Val di Sole

*Juli 2014:*
03.07. - 06.07. A: Bikes and Beats Festival Saalbach Hinterglemm
05.07. - 06.07. CH: European Enduro Series #2 Flims
05.07. - 06.07. FRA:  iXS European Downhill Cup #4 Les 2 Alpes
12.07. - 12.07. A: Shot in Thrill Schladming
12.07. - 13.07. A: Downhill ÖM Kirchberg 
12.07. - 13.07. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad
12.07. – 13.07. ITA Enduro World Series #4 Super Enduro La Thuille
19.07. - 20.07. CZE: iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Spicak
20.07. - 20.07. xxx: 4X Pro Tour #5 TBC
25.07. - 27.07. A: Lake of Charity Saalbach Hinterglemm
26.07. - 27.07. ITA: European Enduro Series #3 Kronplatz
26.07. - 27.07. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Lenzerheide
26.07. – 27.07. USA Enduro World Series #5 Colorado Freeride Festival, Winterpark CO

*August 2014:*
01.08. - 02.08. A: Downhilll Rennen Millstatt
01.08. - 02.08. CAN: Downhill Weltcup Mont-Sainte-Anne
02.08. - 03.08. A: Symphony Jam Session Weekend Wagrain
02.08. - 03.08. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Ilmenau
08.08. - 09.08. USA: Downhill Weltcup Windham
08.08. - 10.08. A: iXS Intern. Rookies Championships Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis 
09.08. – 10.08. CAN Enduro World Series #6 Crankworx Whistler, BC Canada
16.08. - 17.08. A: 8. 24-Stunden Downhill Semmering
16.08. - 17.08. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #6 Pila
22.08. - 23.08. FRA: Downhill Weltcup Méribel
22.08. - 27.08. NOR: Downhill Masters WM Hafjell
23.08. - 23.08. A: Shot in Thrill Schladming
23.08. - 24.08. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #4 Reschenpass
27.08. - 30.08. D: Eurobike Friedrichshafen
30.08. - 30.08. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO 
30.08. - 31.08. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Anzére

*September 2014:*
02.09. - 07.09. NOR: Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften Hafjell
04.09. - 07.09. A: Worldgames of MTB in Saalbach Hinterglemm
06.09. - 07.09. SLO: European Enduro Series #5 Maribor
06.09. - 07.09. CH iXS Rookies Cup #3 Gstaad
13.09. - 14.09. A: Ischgl Overmountain Enduro
13.09. - 14.09. CH: iXS European Downhill Cup #7 Wiriehorn
14.09. - 16.09. A: Best Of Bike Salzburg
20.09. - 20.09. xxx: 4X Pro Tour #7 TBC
19.09. - 21.09. A: Biketember Festival Leogang
20.09. - 21.09. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #8 Leogang
20.09. - 21.09. A: Specialized Enduro Series #6 Leogang
20.09. - 21.09. A: Scott Junior Trophy Leogang
27.09. - 28.09. D: European Enduro Series #6 Treuchtlingen
27.09. - 28.09. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale

*Oktober 2014:*
04.10. - 05.10. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald
04.10. – 05.10. ITA Enduro World Series #7 Super Enduro Finale Ligure
04.10. - 05.10. A: Bikepark Leogang Fan Weekend
05.10. - 05.10. A: Saalbach Hinterglemm Kohlmais Saisonende
11.10. - 11.10. A: Bikepark Planai Shaper Games & Closing
19.10. - 19.10. A: Bikepark Serfaus Fiss Ladis Saisonende
19.10. - 19.10. A: Bikepark Hopfgarten Saisonende
26.10. - 26.10. A: Bikepark Leogang Saisonende
26.10. - 26.10. A: Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering Saisonende
26.10. - 26.10. A: Petzen Saisonende
26.10. - 26.10. A: Saalbach Hinterglemm Reiterkogel Saisonende
26.10. - 26.10. D: Bikepark Geißkopf Bischofsmais Saisonende 
01.11. - 01.11. SLO: Bikepark Maribor Saisonende (Webseite prüfen)
09.11. - 09.11. D: Bikepark Samerberg (Webseite prüfen)


*Weltcup & WM 2014* (uci.ch)
11.04. - 12.04. RSA: Downhill Weltcup Pietermaritzburg
25.04. - 26.04. AUS: Downhill Weltcup Cairns
07.06. - 08.06. GBR: Downhill Weltcup Fort William
14.06. - 15.06. A: Downhill Weltcup Leogang
01.08. - 02.08. CAN: Downhill Weltcup Mont-Sainte-Anne
08.08. - 09.08. USA: Downhill Weltcup Windham
22.08. - 23.08. FRA: Downhill Weltcup Méribel
02.09. - 07.09. NOR: Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften Hafjell

*iXS European Downhill Cup 2014* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
17.05. - 18.05. SLO: iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Maribor
21.06. - 22.06. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Schladming
28.06. - 29.06. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Val di Sole
05.07. - 06.07. FRA:  iXS European Downhill Cup #4 Les 2 Alpes
19.07. - 20.07. CZE: iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Spicak
16.08. - 17.08. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #6 Pila
13.09. - 14.09. CH: iXS European Downhill Cup #7 Wiriehorn
20.09. - 21.09. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #8 Leogang

*Enduro World Series 2014* (enduroworldseries.com)
19.04. – 20.04. CHL Enduro World Series #1 Nevados de Chillan, Chile
30.05. – 01.06. GBR Enduro World Series #2 Tweedlove Festival, Scotland UK
21.06. – 22.06. FRA Enduro World Series #3 Enduro Series Valloire
12.07. – 13.07. ITA Enduro World Series #4 Super Enduro La Thuille
26.07. – 27.07. USA Enduro World Series #5 Colorado Freeride Festival, Winterpark CO
09.08. – 10.08. CAN Enduro World Series #6 Crankworx Whistler, BC Canada
04.10. – 05.10. ITA Enduro World Series #7 Super Enduro Finale Ligure

*European Enduro Series 2014* (enduroseries.eu)
19.04. - 20.04. ITA: European Enduro Series #1 Punta Ala
05.07. - 06.07. CH: European Enduro Series #2 Flims
26.07. - 27.07. ITA: European Enduro Series #3 Kronplatz
23.08. - 24.08. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #4 Reschenpass
06.09. - 07.09. SLO: European Enduro Series #5 Maribor
27.09. - 28.09. D: European Enduro Series #6 Treuchtlingen

*Specialized SRAM Enduro Series 2014* (enduroseries.net)
26.04. - 27.04. ITA: Specialized Enduro Series #1 Terlago
01.05. - 02.05. ITA: Specialized Enduro Series #2 Riva del Garda
24.05. - 25.05. D: Specialized Enduro Series #3  Samerberg
14.06. - 15.06. D: Specialized Enduro Series #4 Willingen
28.06. - 29.06. A: Specialized Enduro Series #5 Kirchberg
20.09. - 21.09. A: Specialized Enduro Series #6 Leogang

*iXS German Downhill Cup 2014* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
31.05. - 01.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
14.06. - 15.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Willingen
12.07. - 13.07. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad
02.08. - 03.08. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Ilmenau
27.09. - 28.09. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale

*iXS Swiss Downhill Cup 2014* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
07.06. - 08.06. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Morgins
26.07. - 27.07. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Lenzerheide
30.08. - 31.08. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Anzére
04.10. - 05.10. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald

*iXS Rookies Cup 2014* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
10.05. - 11.05. D: iXS Rookies Cup #1 Steinach
29.05. - 29.05. D: iXS Rookies Cup #2 Winterberg
09.08. - 10.08. A: iXS Int. Rookies Championships - Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis
06.09. - 07.09. CH iXS Rookies Cup #3 Gstaad

*4X Pro Tour 2014* (4xprotour.com) 
Vorläufiger Stand
10.05. - 10.05. POL: 4X Pro Tour #1 Szczawno Zdroj
07.06. - 07.06. GBR: 4X Pro Tour #2 Fort William
14.06. - 14.06. xxx: 4X Pro Tour #3 TBC
28.06. - 28.06. ITA: 4X Pro Tour #4 Val Di Sole
20.07. - 20.07. xxx: 4X Pro Tour #5 TBC
xx.xx. - xx.xx. CZE: 4X Pro Tour #6 JBC Bike Park
20.09. - 20.09. xxx: 4X Pro Tour #7 TBC

*Slopestyle/Dirt Jump 2014:*
14.02. - 14.02. A: White Style Leogang
06.04. - 06.04. A: Vienna Air King 


*Festivals 2014:*
05.04. - 06.04. A: Argus Bike Festival Wien
01.05. - 04.05. ITA: Bike Festival Riva del Garda
13.06. - 15.06. D: Bike Festival Willingen
18.06. - 22.06. A: Gravity Games Schladming
03.07. - 06.07. A: Bikes and Beats Festival Saalbach Hinterglemm
25.07. - 27.07. A: Lake of Charity Saalbach Hinterglemm
04.09. - 07.09. A: Worldgames of MTB in Saalbach Hinterglemm
19.09. - 21.09. A: Biketember Festival Leogang

*Bikepark Saisonstarts 2014:*
Schöckl-Bahn hat durchgehend geöffnet. Von 24.2. bis 15.3. geschlossen wegen Revision.
Der Bikepark Bad Wildbad ist an schneefreien Wochenenden auch im Winter geöffnet.
Häufig gibt es zum Saisonstart noch *keinen* täglichen Betrieb.
16.03. - 16.03. A: Opening Trail Arena Schöckl
29.03. - 29.03. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Samerberg
Anfang April CZE: Saisonstart Bikepark Lipno (ohne Gewähr, Liftbetrieb angeblich ab April)
Anfang April SLO: Bikepark Pohorje Maribor
04.04. - 04.04. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Todtnau
12.04. - 21.04. A: Pre Season Biking Leogang Hangman II
18.04. - 18.04. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais
01.05. - 01.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Mautern
01.05. - 01.05. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Winterberg (Laut Gravity Card Info: Anfang April)
10.05. - 10.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering
15.05. - 15.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Leogang (Mittelstation)
23.05. - 23.05. A: Saisonstart Hinterglemm Reiterkogel (Blue-Line, Pro Line später)
24.05. - 24.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Wagrain
29.05. - 29.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Planai Schladming 
29.05. - 29.05. A: GreenDays Nauders
29.05. - 29.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Tirol Steinach am Brenner 
31.05. - 31.05. CZE: Saisonstart Bikepark Spicak
04.06. - 04.06. A: Bikepark Leogang bis Bergstation
06.06. - 06.06. A: Saisonstart Saalbach Kohlmaisbahn (Panorama Trail, Milka Line)
07.06. - 07.06. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Serfaus Fiss Ladis
14.06. - 14.06. ITA: Haider Alm Reschenpass Saisonstart
14.06. - 14.06. ITA: Saisonstart Bikepark Mottolino Livigno 
21.06. - 22.06. A: Saisonstart Saalbach Schattberg X-Press (X-Line, Hacklberg, Bergstadl)
28.06. - 28.06. A: Saisonstart Hinterglemm Zwölkferkogelbahn (Z-Line)

*Messen 2014:*
26.01. - 29.01. D: ISPO München
27.08. - 30.08. D: Eurobike Friedrichshafen
14.09. - 16.09. A: Best Of Bike Salzburg

*Camps, Workshops, Sonstiges 2014:*


*Österreich 2014:*
14.02. - 14.02. A: White Style Leogang
16.03. - 16.03. A: Opening Trail Arena Schöckl
25.01. - 25.01. A: Ride Hard on Snow Downhill Lienz
31.01. - 31.01. A: White Style Leogang
05.04. - 05.04. A: Nordkette Quartett Innsbruck
05.04. - 06.04. A: Argus Bike Festival Wien
06.04. - 06.04. A: Vienna Air King 
12.04. - 21.04. A: Pre Season Biking Leogang Hangman II
01.05. - 01.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Mautern
10.05. - 10.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering
15.05. - 15.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Leogang (Mittelstation)
24.05. - 24.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Wagrain
29.05. - 29.05. A: Saisonstart Hinterglemm Reiterkogel (Blue-Line, Pro Line)
29.05. - 29.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Planai Schladming 
29.05. - 29.05. A: GreenDays Nauders
29.05. - 29.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Tirol Steinach am Brenner
04.06. - 04.06. A: Bikepark Leogang bis Bergstation
06.06. - 06.06. A: Saisonstart Saalbach Kohlmaisbahn (Panorama Trail, Milka Line)
07.06. - 07.06. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Serfaus Fiss Ladis
14.06. - 15.06. A: Downhill Weltcup Leogang
18.06. - 22.06. A: Gravity Games Schladming
20.06. - 20.06. A: Austrian Whip Offs Schladming
21.06. - 21.06. A: Pump the City Schladming
21.06. - 22.06. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Schladming
21.06. - 22.06. A: Saisonstart Saalbach Schattberg X-Press (X-Line, Hacklberg, Bergstadl)
28.06. - 28.06. A: Saisonstart Hinterglemme Zwölkferkogelbahn (Z-Line)
28.06. - 29.06. A: Specialized Enduro Series #5 Kirchberg
03.07. - 06.07. A: Bikes and Beats Festival Saalbach Hinterglemm
12.07. - 12.07. A: Shot in Thrill Schladming
12.07. - 13.07. A: Downhill ÖM Kirchberg 
25.07. - 27.07. A: Lake of Charity Saalbach Hinterglemm
01.08. - 02.08. A: Downhilll Rennen Millstatt
02.08. - 03.08. A: Symphony Jam Session Weekend Wagrain
08.08. - 10.08. A: iXS Intern. Rookies Championships Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis 
16.08. - 17.08. A: 8. 24-Stunden Downhill Semmering
23.08. - 23.08. A: Shot in Thrill Schladming
23.08. - 24.08. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #4 Reschenpass
30.08. - 30.08. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO 
04.09. - 07.09. A: Worldgames of MTB in Saalbach Hinterglemm
13.09. - 14.09. A: Ischgl Overmountain Enduro
14.09. - 16.09. A: Best Of Bike Salzburg
19.09. - 21.09. A: Biketember Festival Leogang
20.09. - 21.09. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #8 Leogang
20.09. - 21.09. A: Specialized Enduro Series #6 Leogang 
20.09. - 21.09. A: Scott Junior Trophy Leogang
04.10. - 05.10. A: Bikepark Leogang Fan Weekend
05.10. - 05.10. A: Saalbach Hinterglemm Kohlmais Saisonende
11.10. - 11.10. A: Bikepark Planai Shaper Games & Closing
19.10. - 19.10. A: Bikepark Serfaus Fiss Ladis Saisonende
19.10. - 19.10. A: Bikepark Hopfgarten Saisonende
26.10. - 26.10. A: Bikepark Leogang Saisonende
26.10. - 26.10. A: Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering Saisonende
26.10. - 26.10. A: Petzen Saisonende
26.10. - 26.10. A: Saalbach Hinterglemm Reiterkogel Saisonende
09.11. - 09.11. D: Bikepark Samerberg (Webseite prüfen)

*Deutschland 2014:*
26.01. - 29.01. D: ISPO München
29.03. - 29.03. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Samerberg
04.04. - 04.04. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Todtnau
18.04. - 18.04. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais
01.05. - 01.05. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Winterberg (Laut Gravity Card Info: Anfang April)
24.05. - 25.05. D: Specialized Enduro Series #3  Samerberg
31.05. - 01.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
13.06. - 15.06. D: Bike Festival Willingen
14.06. - 15.06. D: Specialized Enduro Series #4 Willingen
14.06. - 15.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Willingen
14.06. - 15.06. D: Enduro in Willingen 
12.07. - 13.07. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad
02.08. - 03.08. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Ilmenau
27.08. - 30.08. D: Eurobike Friedrichshafen
27.09. - 28.09. D: European Enduro Series #6 Treuchtlingen
27.09. - 28.09. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale
26.10. - 26.10. D: Bikepark Geißkopf Bischofsmais Saisonende 

*Schweiz 2014:*
07.06. - 08.06. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Morgins
05.07. - 06.07. CH: European Enduro Series #2 Flims
26.07. - 27.07. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Lenzerheide
30.08. - 31.08. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Anzére
13.09. - 14.09. CH: iXS European Downhill Cup #7 Wiriehorn
04.10. - 05.10. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald

*Italien 2014:*
19.04. - 20.04. ITA: European Enduro Series #1 Punta Ala
26.04. - 27.04. ITA: Specialized Enduro Series #1 Terlago
01.05. - 02.05. ITA: Specialized Enduro Series #2 Riva del Garda
01.05. - 04.05. ITA: Bike Festival Riva del Garda
14.06. - 14.06. ITA: Haider Alm Reschenpass Saisonstart
14.06. - 14.06. ITA: Saisonstart Bikepark Mottolino Livigno
28.06. - 28.06. ITA: 4X Pro Tour #4 Val Di Sole
28.06. - 29.06. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Val di Sole
26.07. - 27.07. ITA: European Enduro Series #3 Kronplatz
16.08. - 17.08. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #6 Pila
23.08. - 24.08. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #4 Reschenpass

*Slowenien 2014:*
Anfang April SLO: Bikepark Pohorje Maribor
17.05. - 18.05. SLO: iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Maribor
20.06. - 22.06. SLO: Downhill Masters EM Kranjska Gora
06.09. - 07.09. SLO: European Enduro Series #5 Maribor
01.11. - 01.11. SLO: Bikepark Maribor Saisonende (Webseite prüfen)

*Tschechien 2014:*
Anfang April CZE: Saisonstart Bikepark Lipno (ohne Gewähr, Liftbetrieb angeblich ab April)
31.05. - 31.05. CZE: Saisonstart Bikepark Spicak
28.06. - 29.06. CZE: iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Spicak
xx.xx. - xx.xx. CZE: 4X Pro Tour #6 JBC Bike Park

*Kroatien 2014:*
11.04. - 13.04. CRO: Downhill Lošinj, UCI CLASS 1
24.05. - 25.05. CRO: DH Buzet, UCI CLASS 2

*Polen 2014:*
26.04. - 27.04. POL: Downhill Contest Wisła, UCI CLASS 1
10.05. - 10.05. POL: 4X Pro Tour #1 Szczawno Zdroj


*Trailsolution Events 2014:*
05.04. - 05.04. A: Nordkette Quartett Innsbruck
19.04. - 20.04. ITA: European Enduro Series #1 Punta Ala
26.04. - 27.04. ITA: Specialized Enduro Series #1 Terlago
01.05. - 02.05. ITA: Specialized Enduro Series #2 Riva del Garda
29.05. - 29.05. A: GreenDays Nauders
14.06. - 15.06. D: Specialized Enduro Series #4 Willingen
28.06. - 29.06. A: Specialized Enduro Series #5 Kirchberg
12.07. - 13.07. A: Downhill ÖM Kirchberg 
26.07. - 27.07. ITA: European Enduro Series #3 Kronplatz
08.08. - 10.08. A: iXS Intern. Rookies Championships Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis 
23.08. - 24.08. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #4 Reschenpass
30.08. - 30.08. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO 
13.09. - 14.09. A: Ischgl Overmountain Enduro


Siehe auch Kalender für 2014: April, Mai, Juni, Juli, August, September, Oktober
Dort findet man häufig auch Links zu den Veranstaltungs-Seiten.

Weitere Termine bitte hier im Thread posten!

----------


## noox

Zur Info: Kommendes Jahr wird in Schladming ein iXS European Downhill Cup stattfinden (soweit ich weiß, zusätzlich zu Leogang). Downhill-ÖM in Steinach am Brenner.

----------


## noox

So hier, die iXS EDC-Termine:

*iXS European Downhill Cup 2014 (ixsdownhillcup.com)*
17.05. - 18.05. SLO: iXS European Downhill CupMaribor
21.06. - 22.06. A: iXSEuropean Downhill Cup Schladming
28.06. - 29.06. CZE: iXS European Downhill Cup Spicak
05.07. - 06.07. CH:  iXS European Downhill Cup Wiriehorn
19.07. - 18.07. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup Val di Sole
16.08. - 17.08. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup Pila
20.09. - 21.09. A: iXS European Downhill Cup Leogang

----------


## noox

Rund um den iXS European Downhill Cup gibt's zusätzliche Veranstaltungen. Das Ganze nennt sich dann: Gravity Games:

https://www.facebook.com/gravity.game

18.06. - 22.06. A: Gravity Games Schladming
20.06. - 20.06. A: Austrian Whip Offs Schladming
21.06. - 21.06. A: Pump the City Schladming
21.06. - 22.06. A: iXSEuropean Downhill Cup Schladming

----------


## noox

*Enduro World Series 2014* (enduroworldseries.com)
19.04. – 20.04. CHL Enduro World Series #1 Nevados de Chillan, Chile
30.05. – 01.06. GBR Enduro World Series #2 Tweedlove Festival, Scotland UK
21.06. – 22.06. FRA Enduro World Series #3 Enduro Series Valloire
13.07. – 14.07. ITA Enduro World Series #4 Super Enduro La Thuille
26.07. – 27.07. USA Enduro World Series #5 Colorado Freeride Festival, Winterpark CO
09.08. – 10.08. CAN Enduro World Series #6 Crankworx Whistler, BC Canada
04.10. – 05.10. ITA Enduro World Series #7 Super Enduro Finale Ligure

----------


## barney

*DOWNHILL RENNEN MILLSTATT 2014 am 01. und 02. AUG!!!!!!!!!!!!*mehr Infos auf facebook.com Downhill Rennen Millstatt 2013

(Webseite in arbeit!)


Viedeo von 2013:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5tH7lT6yIA 


Viedeo von 2012:**www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNGc_5SyBcc*

----------


## noox

@barney: Danke, eingetragen.

Neue Termine:
12.07. - 13.07. A: ÖM KitzAlp Downhill Kirchberg

Österreichische Downhill-Meisterschaften. Doch nicht am Brenner sondern jetzt in Kirchberg. Soweit ich informiert bin am Gaisberg-Trail. Ist momentan ein Trail im nicht so einfachen Gelände, der möglichst allgemein-tauglich gebaut wurde. Jetzt schon ein paar Schlüsselstellen. Momentan kaum Sprünge, aber ich denke, dass man das schon adaptieren kann.


Und mittlerweile der 8. 24-Stunden-Downhill am Semmering:
16.08. - 17.08. A: 8. 24-Stunden Downhill Semmering

----------


## noox

05.04. - 05.04. A: Nordkette Quartett Innsbruckwww.nordkette-quartett.at/

----------


## noox

iXS European Downhill Cup Termine haben sich gegenüber den ursprünglich angekündigten etwas geändert:

*iXS European Downhill Cup 2014* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
17.05. - 18.05. SLO: iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Maribor
21.06. - 22.06. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Schladming
28.06. - 29.06. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Val di Sole
05.07. - 06.07. FRA:  iXS European Downhill Cup #4 Les 2 Alpes
19.07. - 20.07. CZE: iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Spicak
16.08. - 17.08. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #6 Pila
13.09. - 14.09. CH: iXS European Downhill Cup #7 Wiriehorn
20.09. - 21.09. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #8 Leogang

----------


## slayer80

22.-24.08.2014 ist das 21. mal DH-Rennen im östdeutschen Tabarz - www.fichtenslalom.de

----------


## noox

31.01. - 31.01. A: White Style Leogang

Mehr in den News: https://downhill-rangers.com/news/75...n-leogang.html

----------


## noox

03.07. - 06.07. A: Bikes and Beats Festival Saalbach Hinterglemm
04.09. - 07.09. A: Worldgames of MTB in Saalbach Hinterglemm

www.bikes-and-beats.com
www.worldgames.at

----------


## noox

Die Trailsolutions Termine:

05.04. - 05.04. A: Nordkette Quartett Innsbruck
26.04. - 27.04. ITA: Enduro in Terlago 
01.05. - 02.05. ITA: Enduro in Riva del Garda 
29.05. - 29.05. A: GreenDays
14.06. - 15.06. D: Enduro in Willingen 
28.06. - 29.06. A: KitzAlp Enduro Kirchberg
12.07. - 13.07. A: Downhill ÖM Kirchberg 
26.07. - 27.07. ITA: Kronplatz Enduro
08.08. - 10.08. A: Intern. Rookies Championships Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis 
23.08. - 24.08. A/ITA: 3Länder Enduro Reschenpass, Nauders, Reschen
30.08. - 30.08. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO 
13.09. - 14.09. A: Ischgl Overmountain Enduro

----------


## Glenmor

*25.1.2014 Ride Hard on Snow

**www.ride-free.at/ridehardonsnow/index.html
(https://www.facebook.com/pages/RIDE-...47557418637160)


noch etwa 20 Startplätze frei 
*

----------


## noox

*iXS German Downhill Cup 2014* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
31.05. - 01.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
14.06. - 15.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Willingen
12.07. - 13.07. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad
02.08. - 03.08. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Ilmenau
27.09. - 28.09. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale

----------


## .maraio.

Wisła und Buzet sollte man als "racer" mal gemacht haben, sehr zu empfehlen!
Wisła mit Sessellift, Buzet wird geshuttelt.

11.04. - 13.04. CRO: Downhill Lošinj, UCI CLASS 1
26.04. - 27.04. POL: Downhill Contest Wisła, UCI CLASS 1
24.05. - 25.05. CRO: DH Buzet, UCI CLASS 2

20.06. - 22.06. SLO: DH - Masters EM, Kranjska Gora
22.08. - 27.08. NOR: DH - Masters WM, Hafjell

----------


## noox

Danke! Eingetragen!

----------


## noox

Schon mal zusammengetragen:

*Bikepark Saisonstarts 2014:*
Der Bikepark Bad Wildbad ist an schneefreien Wochenenden auch im Winter geöffnet.
Häufig gibt es zum Saisonstart noch *keinen* täglichen Betrieb.
29.03. - 29.03. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Samerberg
Anfang April CZE: Saisonstart Bikepark Lipno (ohne Gewähr, Liftbetrieb angeblich ab April)
Anfang April SLO: Bikepark Pohorje Maribor
04.04. - 04.04. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Todtnau
01.05. - 01.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Mautern
01.05. - 01.05. D: Saisonstart MTB Zone Bikepark Geisskopf
01.05. - 01.05. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Winterberg (Laut Gravity Card Info: Anfang April)
15.05. - 15.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Leogang (Mittelstation)
24.05. - 24.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Wagrain
29.05. - 29.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Planai Schladming 
29.05. - 29.05. A: Saisonstart Hinterglemm Reiterkogel (Blue-Line, Pro Line)
29.05. - 29.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Tirol Steinach am Brenner 
31.05. - 31.05. CZE: Saisonstart Bikepark Spicak
04.06. - 04.06. A: Bikepark Leogang bis Bergstation
06.06. - 06.06. A: Saisonstart Saalbach Kohlmaisbahn (Panorama Trail, Milka Line)
07.06. - 07.06. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Serfaus Fiss Ladis
14.06. - 14.06. ITA: Saisonstart Bikepark Mottolino Livigno 
21.06. - 22.06. A: Saisonstart Saalbach Schattberg X-Press (X-Line, Hacklberg, Bergstadl)
28.06. - 28.06. A: Saisonstart Hinterglemm Zwölkferkogelbahn (Z-Line)

----------


## pAz

enduroseries.net/index.php?op...=27&Itemid=101

kirchber und leogang sind in Ö dabei!

----------


## noox

Hier die Termine: 

*Specialized SRAM Enduro Series 2014* (enduroseries.net)
26.04. - 27.04. ITA: Specialized Enduro Series #1 Terlago
01.05. - 02.05. ITA: Specialized Enduro Series #2 Riva del Garda
07.06. - 08.06. D: Specialized Enduro Series #3 Samerberg
14.06. - 15.06. D: Specialized Enduro Series #4 Willingen
28.06. - 29.06. A: Specialized Enduro Series #5 Kirchberg
20.09. - 21.09. A: Specialized Enduro Series #6 Leogang

Das 3-Länder-Enduro am Reschenpass ist also doch nicht in der Serie. Auch Kronplatz ist nicht dabei. Obwohl es dort laut Trail Solutions Kalender jeweils Enduro-Rennen gibt.

----------


## Sendo

Tschechische Enduro Termine:

1.6.2014       Enduro Race Kouty
3.8.2014       Enduro Race Zadov
21.9.2014     Enduro Race Špičák
5.10.2014     Bike Rally Most

www.enduroserie.cz/

----------


## Sendo

Italien Enduro:

// SUPERENDURO PRO 
PRO1 | 5-6 Aprile | Superenduro Sestri Levante (GE) 
PRO2 | 10-11 Maggio | Località da definire 
PRO3 | 28-29 Giugno | Madesimo (SO) 
PRO4 | 6-7 Settembre | Sauze d’Oulx (TO)

// SUPERENDURO EXPERIENCE 
EX1 | 23 Marzo | Enduro dei Lupi Superenduro Experience Coggiola (BI) 
EX2 | 27 Aprile | Enduro dei Gufi Superenduro Experience Pogno (NO) 
EX3 | 4 Maggio | Enduro Day Superenduro Experience Priero (CN) 
EX4 | 25 Maggio | San Piero in Bagno (FC) 
EX5 | 1 Giugno | Enduro dei Tre Fiumi Superenduro Experience Cartosio (AL) 
EX6 | 15 Giugno | Superenduro Experience Premilcuore (FO) 
EX7 | 3 Agosto | Superenduro Experience Pragelato (TO) 
EX8 | 14 Settembre | Superenduro Experience Palazzuolo sul Senio (FI) 
EX9 | 26 Ottobre | Portofino Bike Superenduro Experience Santa Margherita Ligure (GE) 

// EWS – ENDURO WORLD SERIES 
EWS4 |12-13 Luglio | LaThuile (AO) 
EWS7 | 4-5 Ottobre | Finale Ligure (SV) | Grand Finale - 

www.superenduromtb.com/

----------


## cbtp

*Slowenische Endurotermine "SloEnduro 2014":*www.sloenduro.com/index.php

----------


## dergö!

Hi!

Hat von euch schon jemand gehört, was das ist:

iXS I.R.Championships - Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis
Sat Aug 9, 2014 - Sun Aug 10, 2014

...gerade auf der IXS-Seite entdeckt...

Cheers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

...schon kapiert: International Rookies Championships... :Wink:

----------


## noox

Wollte da Georgy eigentlich schon letztes Jahr in Steinach am Brenner machen. Aber heuer sollt's dann was werden.

----------


## hubo2180

Hallo 
Hätte da eine Frage 
Kann ich mit 14 bei irgendeinen Rennen mit fahren ? .wenn ja dann bei welche ?

----------


## noox

So wirklich informiert bin ich nicht. Allerdings macht grad der ÖRV momentan einiges für die Jugend. Bei den Worldgames in Saalbach Hinterglemm gibt's ein Jugend-Rennen. 

Auch in Fiss gibt es die Rookies Championships.

In Deutschland gibt es den iXS Rookies Cup.

----------


## bubi

Weiß wer was zur Enduro-One Serie? Die können doch nicht ernsthaft anbieten sich als "Serienstarter" zu melden ohne zu wissen wann und wo die Rennen sind oO

----------


## noox

Opening Trail Arena Schöckl:
16.03. - 16.03. A: Opening Trail Arena Schöckl

Weitere Infos:
https://www.downhill-board.com/61345...351#post802351

----------


## noox

Termine der European Enduro Serie:

19.04. - 20.04. ITA: European Enduro Series #1 Punta Ala
05.07. - 06.07. CH: European Enduro Series #2 Flims
26.07. - 27.07. ITA: European Enduro Series #3 Kronplatz
23.08. - 24.08. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #4 Reschenpass
06.09. - 07.09. SLO: European Enduro Series #5 Maribor
27.09. - 28.09. D: European Enduro Series #6 Treuchtlingen

News: 
https://downhill-rangers.com/news/75...wer-drink.html

----------


## pAz

enduroseries.eu/index.php?lang=en

----------


## noox

Die Termine sind schon eingetragen - siehe Posts von vorher und Kalender  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

komisch, den letzten post von dir hats mir gestern am handy nicht angezeigt, da war sicher der schöckl post der letzte ?!

----------


## noox

Das komische: Als ich deinen Post gesehen hab, wollt ich grad schreiben, dass ich das eh grad gepostet habe. Dann war der Post aber nicht da. Dann habe ich den Beitrag unter deinem geschrieben. Und dann war er da...  Echt seltsam.

----------


## noox

White Style auf 14. Februar verschoben.
News: Zu warmer Winter: White Style-Termin auf 14. Februar verlegt

----------


## Sendo

www.enduroxrace.cz

Sušice 10.5. 2014  
Bratislava 18.5. 2014  
Granč-Petrovce 23.8.2014  
Malá Morávka 6.9.2014  
Špindlerův Mlýn 20.9.2014

----------


## willi

Änderungen DHI WC: Downhill Weltcup Pietermaritzburg 10.-13.4.2014

DH-Finale in Pietermaritzburg, Cairns, Mont Sainte Anne, Windham und Méribel am Samstag(laut IBC)

----------


## noox

Green Days am 29.5. in Nauders.

https://www.facebook.com/MTBGreenDays

Echt spaßige Strecken - besonders auch für's Enduro.

----------


## AutBerga

hallo,

hat von euch schon jemand a anmeldung oder mehr infos zum rennen: uci class1 losinj (cro) san ja nur mehr knapp 2monate bis dahin

lg hias

----------


## noox

Das Specialized Enduro Series Rennen und der iXS Downhill-Cup werden vom 19.-21. September im Rahmen de Biketember Festivals stattfinden. Dazu gibt's auch noch die Scott Junior Trophy. 

19.09. - 21.09. A: Biketember Festival Leogang

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/events/248367245334634/

----------


## smOoh

Termine des 2014er Super Gravity NRW Cup:

3. Mai Warstein
24. Mai Herdorf
28./29. Juni Wuppertal
05.-07. September Olpe 
18./19. Oktober Lindlar

----------


## willi

Bikepark Pohorje Maribor: 

> Eröffnung: 18 April 2014-02 November 2014 (Änderungen sind möglich, je nach Wetterlage)

----------


## noox

Wie Willi oben schon mal geschrieben hatte, gab's noch Verschiebungen bei den Worldcups. Hab die jetzt alle nachgetragen:

*Weltcup & WM 2014* (uci.ch)
11.04. - 12.04. RSA: Downhill Weltcup Pietermaritzburg
25.04. - 26.04. AUS: Downhill Weltcup Cairns
07.06. - 08.06. GBR: Downhill Weltcup Fort William
14.06. - 15.06. A: Downhill Weltcup Leogang
01.08. - 02.08. CAN: Downhill Weltcup Mont-Sainte-Anne
08.08. - 09.08. USA: Downhill Weltcup Windham
22.08. - 23.08. FRA: Downhill Weltcup Méribel
02.09. - 07.09. NOR: Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften Hafjell

Pietermaritzburg um eine Woche nach hinten.

Bei den Double- oder Triple-Events wurde der DH auf Fr (Quali) und Samstag (Rennen) verschoben: Pietermaritzburg, Cairns, Mont-Sainte-Anne, Windham und Méribel. Fort William und Leogang bleiben auf Sa/So.

----------


## willi

Semmering Betriebszeiten sind endlich Online  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/b...etriebszeiten/

Preise 0,50 Cent angehoben.

----------


## Radonluigi

bei welchen Rennen kann man denn als "Nicht-Profi" mitfahren?
Ich bin jetzt 17, hab keine Lizens, falls es sowas auch im Downhill Sport gibt  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrUpdate

Beim Ixs Rookies Cup oder bei den ganzen kleinen lokalen RennenRennen

----------


## Radonluigi

ok vielen Dank!

----------


## tomtom1986

Gibts eigentlich auch ne Liste von den Rennen wo jeder Vollpfosten mitfahren darf. Interessant wäre für mich Österreich und Süddeutschland Enduro und DH. Oder wie sieht man ob das ein offenes Rennen ist wo eben jeder mitfahren darf der sich anmeldet

----------


## noox

Also wenn es nicht grad Weltcup oder European Downhill Cup ist, darfst in der Sport-/Fun-/Hobby-Class mitfahren.

In Italien brauchst aber eine Lizenz (ohne Lizenz wird's dort kompliziert und teuer).

Also wo du mitfahren darfst:
- GDC Rennen
- ÖM in Kirchberg
- Enduro Rennen der SSES und EES.
- Die Rennen in Saalbach (Bikes & Beats Festival, Worldgames)
- Das Rennen in Millstatt.
- etc.

Nicht mitfahren: EDC Schladming und Leogang. Weltcup Leogang.

----------


## tomtom1986

SSES = Specialized SRAM Enduro Series
EES = European Enduro Series
bin ich mir nicht sicher?^
 :Confused:  bin ich da richtig
GDC = German Downhill Cup
ÖM = Österreichische Meisterschaft

----------


## noox

Ganz genau.

----------


## noox

Das Rennen am Enduro-Samerberg wurde um 2 Wochen vorverlegt:

24.05. - 25.05. D: Specialized Enduro Series #3  Samerberg

Außerdem ist die Anmeldung ab sofort möglich:

www.enduroseries.net/de/Anmel...jetzt-moeglich

----------


## noox

Biken am Hangman II über Ostern in Leogang.
Bischofsmais öffnet schon am 18. April:

12.04. - 21.04. A: Pre Season Biking Leogang Hangman II
18.04. - 18.04. D: Saisonstart Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais

----------


## noox

Nicht vergessen: Anmeldungszeitraum für das  iXS European Downhill Cup Rennen in Schladming vom 20. bis 22. Juni  startet am 25.4. ab 12 Uhr. Also Freitag in 2 Tagen: www.ixsdownhillcup.com/de/Rennen/Schladming

----------


## speci1988

Bikepark Hopfgarten saisonstart 24.5.2014

----------


## noox

Bikepark Semmering startet ab kommenden Wochenende:

10.05. - 10.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering

----------


## !ns!de

Bikepark Hindelang (D) hat seit dem 1. Mai geöffnet.
http://www.bikepark-hindelang.de/

----------


## noox

Leogang-Eröffnung auf 17. Mai verschoben!

https://www.facebook.com/Leogang.Bikepark

----------


## Flowtrail

Das erste Mountainbike Enduro Rennen in Mittelhessen / Bad Endbach:
*Flowtrail Enduro Challenge am 20./21. Juni 2015 - ein Rennen der Enduro 1 Serie* 
Enduro1  steht für die Mountainbike Enduro Rennserie in Deutschland und darüber  hinaus. Ein Wochenende voller Spaß und Action - in den Downhill  Wertungsprüfungen kann man sein Fahrkönnen beweisen, egal wie lange man  schon fährt und wie gut die Fahrtechnik ist. Je nach Alter, Geschlecht  und Fahrerfahrung kann man sich in der optimalen Wertungsklasse  registrieren. Die Strecke: Ein Rundkurs von ca. 30 bis 40 km mit 6  tollen Enduro Abfahrten, den "Wertungs-Stages". Die Zeit wird nur in den  Abfahrten genommen und addiert. Für die Auffahrten gelten zwar  Zeitlimits, die aber von Jedermann bewältigt werden können.

*Flowtrail Junior Enduro Challenge*:  Rennluft schnuppern und fahren wie die Großen! In verschiedenen  Altersklassen absolvieren die Kinder auf einem Rundkurs ein echtes  "Enduro-Stage" mit Zeitnahme in angepassten Schwierigkeitsgraden. Sie  werden dabei angefeuert von jubelnden Zuschauern. Im Ziel winken tolle  Finisherpräsente für alle und die schnellsten Junioren dürfen aufs  Podium!

----------

